# Dell ST2220L Settings



## Tribalgeek (Feb 18, 2012)

hi guys,

I just bought a Dell ST2220L Monitor.

Can you guys please recommend me the best monitor settings (RGB, Contrast, Brightness Values).
I already took the Caliberation utility and couldnt figured it out.

I am running the monitor in Game mode and Dynamic Contrast turned on.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 18, 2012)

Contrast 50.
Brightness 50.
Picture mode Standard.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 19, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Contrast 50.
> Brightness 50.
> Picture mode Standard.



Thanks. Dynamic contrast should be turned off right?


----------

